# The Big Bang Theory



## Solo (14 Settembre 2012)

Si riparte il 27 settembre.​


----------



## Harvey (14 Settembre 2012)

Non vedo l'ora!!! Anche se è un po' calato nell'ultima season...


----------



## Jaqen (14 Settembre 2012)

Si riparte anche con TBBT sperando che la sesta stagione sia MOLTO meglio rispetto al FLOP della quinta.


----------



## Ataraxia (14 Settembre 2012)

Finalmente,adoro questa serie!Sheldon


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2012)

Serie carina, quando la mandavano in tv se avevo l'occasione la guardavo. L'unica cosa che non sopporto (l'avevo già detta nel vecchio topic) sono le risate che mettono... sono a un volume assurdo e le usano ogni 3 secondi anche per le battutine... quando ci fai caso ti spaccano i nervi e non riesci a goderti la puntata.


----------



## Solo (28 Settembre 2012)

Bella schifezza pure questa premiere.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Settembre 2012)

Puntatina quella di ieri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

La premiere della 6 non mi è piaciuta molto.


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2012)

Miglior episodio da un pezzo a questa parte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Ottobre 2012)

6x03 sicuramente uno dei migliori episodi degli ultimi tempi (tra quinta e sesta serie)


----------



## Jaqen (13 Ottobre 2012)

Divertente questa! Ma sembrano episodi buttati lì a caso, la storia si evolve moooolto lentamente... e gli episodi durano troppo troppo poco..


----------



## Solo (17 Maggio 2013)

Finale pessimo, con idee riciclate. Pure qui non hanno più idee...


----------



## tamba84 (17 Maggio 2013)

la sesta stagione per me manca di mordente.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Agosto 2013)

Qualcuno segue ancora? La sesta seria va ora in onda, devo dire che la qualità è scesa in qualche episodio ma io li trovo sempre molto divertenti!


----------



## Nick (8 Agosto 2013)

Presente!
Ho il cofanetto contenete le prime cinque stagioni (la sesta esce a settembre in blu ray), sesta stagione molto divertente e già vista tutta da cultore della serie


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Agosto 2013)

Nick ha scritto:


> Presente!
> Ho il cofanetto contenete le prime cinque stagioni (la sesta esce a settembre in blu ray), sesta stagione molto divertente e già vista tutta da cultore della serie



Idolo! Io li ho tutti nel pc, e quando non so cosa fare me ne sparo subito un paio


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno segue ancora? La sesta seria va ora in onda, devo dire che la qualità è scesa in qualche episodio ma io li trovo sempre molto divertenti!


Io la seguo ancora, è sempre spettacolare! La sesta stagione è stata bella dai, la quinta la peggiore secondo me invece.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Settembre 2013)

Ho appena visto i primi due episodi sottotitolati della settima stagione. Spassosissimi!!!  
Il secondo poi, giuro stavo ridendo da solo in camera


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2013)

Tornato alla grande! 

La parte dove Raj e Howard si palpano con Bernadette scandalizzata mi ha fatto morire


----------



## Solo (28 Settembre 2013)

Discreto inizio.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tornato alla grande!
> 
> La parte dove Raj e Howard si palpano con Bernadette scandalizzata mi ha fatto morire


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


>



Quale stagione preferisci? Secondo me le prime 3 sono imbattibili.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quale stagione preferisci? Secondo me le prime 3 sono imbattibili.



Le prime tre su tutte, sono fantastiche. Nella quarta e quinta ho trovato qualche episodio, non so un pò lento.. Ma in generale mi sono piaciute, soprattutto l'episodio in cui


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sheldon e Amy si mettono insieme! Ahahahahah!!


. La sesta stagione invece mi è piaciuta veramente tanto, quasi quanto le prime tre..

A te invece la sesta è piaciuta?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Le prime tre su tutte, sono fantastiche. Nella quarta e quinta ho trovato qualche episodio, non so un pò lento.. Ma in generale mi sono piaciute, soprattutto l'episodio in cui
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


La sesta si decisamente, quella che mi è piaciuta meno è stata la quinta.


----------



## 2515 (28 Settembre 2013)

Bernadette: Be', non sei sposata e il tuo ragazzo è un po'..Sheldon.
Amy: E tuo marito è estremamente Howard. Che vuoi dire?
XD


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Aprile 2014)

Già da un paio di settimane sono andate in onda su Premium i primi 4 episodi della settima serie. Sempre i numeri uno!
L'episodio della caccia al tesoro


----------



## francylomba (4 Settembre 2014)

sono alla 2x11 e gia adoro la serie e adoro Wollowitz!


----------



## Heaven (5 Settembre 2014)

La settima stagione è quella che mi ha fatto ridere di più personalmente


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Settembre 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> La settima stagione è quella che mi ha fatto ridere di più personalmente



Vero vero!


----------



## Canonista (5 Settembre 2014)

Penny <3


----------



## prebozzio (24 Settembre 2014)

Cominciata ieri l'ottava serie, sto per vedere la prima puntata


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Cominciata ieri l'ottava serie, sto per vedere la prima puntata



Vero! Io sono indeciso se guardarla adesso coi sottotitoli o aspettare la versione italiana...


----------



## Jaqen (11 Ottobre 2014)

Ho visto le prime due... bah. A me non piace più. All'inizio tutti nerd, impacciati.. Adesso che stanno con una più gnocca dell'altra..bah


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Ottobre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ho visto le prime due... bah. A me non piace più. All'inizio tutti nerd, impacciati.. Adesso che stanno con una più gnocca dell'altra..bah




Si è vero che i personaggi sono cambiati, ma a me fanno ridere comunque XD


----------

